# MSN will not connect. Webserver .. either.. network problems?



## c101 (Aug 31, 2005)

I really don't know whats wrong, I've tryed almost everything, I'm usually very good with computers but it seems to be out of my league.

System Specs:
P4 3ghz, 512MB Ram
Using Windows XP Pro SP2
ISP: Persona Cable Internet
Router: Linksys BEFSR81

Ok, since I reformated and re-installed Windows XP Pro, my internet has been buggy. I cannot access MSN Messenger 7.5 for some sort of reason.

Error:
MSN Messenger has made several failed attempts to sign you in. Your firewall may be blocking Messenger from connecting to the service. ...
80048820

Ok, so I disabled Windows XP's built in firewall. Then went to my Router's Config Panel (192.168.1.1) using the default password. Then set my IP address which is 192.168.1.100(router) to DMZ Host, so it should have opened all my ports. Because I also want to use a Web Server. It used to work when I did that for the webserver.

I never had to do that to get msn working... but it will not work and I really don't know why.

Would anyone have any clue?


----------



## wackywasp (Oct 13, 2005)

*MSN 7.5 fix*

Hi,
Try this, this should work. It worked perfect for me.

Click Start, and go to Run.
Type the following: regsvr32 MSXML3.dll
Restart MSN Messenger


----------

